# Stuck One



## gadget149 (Sep 23, 2010)

Late start, but managed one with some crabs!
Water was clear clear. ICC South Pensacola!
Am this morning.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

crab meat stuff flounder ....heck yeh. that's a nice flattie.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice. crab stuffed flounder with a beer demi glas. I like it


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

nice stick on the flattie, hardly any meat ruined. Agree, will go very well w/ crab...and perhaps a beer or 2. 
Good job, and good hunting! :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, at least you got a good meal!!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice Job....Is there a good way to keep crabs alive for a few days away from the water? Sometimes I hit'em sometimes not so much


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> Nice Job....Is there a good way to keep crabs alive for a few days away from the water? Sometimes I hit'em sometimes not so much


Keep them cool and wet. They ship lobsters from Key West to japan in wet seaweed and they must be alive. Crabs are the same. Never use a dead crab for food. You can boil them and then refrigerate.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice! Been wanting to get out sometime. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Flounder and crabs. A great combo.


----------

